# Anyone know what this is?



## Jgo (Aug 31, 2018)

Can anyone help me identify this? And how to trim it. I would like to trim them all the way back but don't want to kill them. I have quite a few.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Jgo Welcome to TLF :thumbup: Are the branches thorny?


----------



## Jgo (Aug 31, 2018)

No they don't have thorns


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Man those look familiar! Maybe @Ecks from Tex knows what it is.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Looks like a type of honeysuckle based on the leaf orientation. Probably a lonicera nitida. You can trim with a hedger but it will never look right. You have to hit new growth with the pruners and then get deep inside the canopy towards the base and prune the dead limbs. It should grow very full to the point that you can't see through. If you trim enough it can be trained to look like a boxwood


----------



## Jgo (Aug 31, 2018)

Thank you very much! As a side note there are berries on there as well.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That could also be some type of holly. Maybe a dwarf burford.


----------



## Jgo (Aug 31, 2018)

Either way, i like your advice. I'm going to into it and cut out the dead and try to prune back the live stuff


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

With the berries, it has to be a lonicera (box leaf honeysuckle).

They can look so much better than that with training though. They are meant to be a focal point similar to a boxwood. They also are a winter interest since most varieties are evergreen. Prune the dead stuff at the base, and then keep cutting back new growth. By doing that, you'll force the plant to build form and thicken up. This time next year it will be a totally different shrub


----------



## Jgo (Aug 31, 2018)

Thank you very much for your expertise. I'm going to keep them around. Now i just need the time.


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm on a really poor internet connection right now because I'm out camping, but I'm almost positive that it is Tom Thumb Cotoneaster. Google it and see what you think.

If so, prune out dead and broken branches 1st, then thin out really long leggy branches. Probably don't take more than about 25% at one time. See how it looks next year, and then take out some more if needed.


----------



## Jgo (Aug 31, 2018)

Ok thanks guys. I pulled the dead stuff and trimmed it a little.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Looks good!


----------

